# Easter: The Devil's holiday



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 1, 2009)

This is in the 3rd column near the bottom of Dr. Matthew Mcmahon's Wild Boar podcast. It is excellent matierial. I hope you'll have more time in the future for more of these podcast brother Matthew. You have some great stuff here and the format is topnotch.

The Wild Boar News Podcast

Listen to podcast 48.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 1, 2009)

Does he have a :

Christmas: The Devil's holiday 

too


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 1, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Does he have a :
> 
> Christmas: The Devil's holiday
> 
> too




I believe there is a similar message about it there.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 1, 2009)

We remember the resurrection of Christ every Lord's Day. Why make distinctions regarding any one Lord's Day over any other?


----------



## Athaleyah (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish my church made no distinction between Sundays. I guess I'm just lucky we don't have Easter Egg Hunts and Easter Baskets. And don't get me started on Christmas.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 1, 2009)

jaybird0827 said:


> We remember the resurrection of Christ every Lord's Day.



We remember the resurrection every Lord's Day as well, but that doesn't keep us from celebrating Easter.

-----Added 4/1/2009 at 02:55:11 EST-----



Athaleyah said:


> I wish my church made no distinction between Sundays. I guess I'm just lucky we don't have Easter Egg Hunts and Easter Baskets. And don't get me started on Christmas.



Oh, I love Christmas. The songs, the festivities...it's great!


----------

